# Gold from Mine Dump



## colorlog (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello Everybody,

I read your posts from few weeks, but i cant find to much info about my situation even in "The Book"
So, I took material from an old sterile dump remain after a gold mine. I know from sure sources that the concentration of the gold in this dump are arround 2g/100kg, also a silver procent over 20g/100kg (a person who worked there and did tests).
The material is black and after I washed with a pan remain a golden dust, in the light is yelow and shine and also has a higher density. 
First i do some mistakes before to start study more, i put this washed material in AR, enter in a reaction, dark brown smoke, bubble etc and obtain a brown solution but the material was not dissolved more than 5-10%. I filtered this, and i try to use copperas for precipitated, of course became dark green with the white-silver powder.
Ok, start the work again, wash again arround 500kg material, and now i put a sample of material obtained after wash to boil first in water to extract every mud particle, washed in more waters. After this i let to dry, i used a magnet to take out any metalic particle (was some but maximum 1%), and after this i put the material in the nitric acid to take out any copper etc, same bubbles, brown smoke etc and now i had a dark grey powder with only very few shine particles.
Now its time to try to put this in AR solution? 
You can tell me a better solution to extract from this black powder? Or to clean more elements?
This material looks like extracting gold from ore but i cant use cyanide.

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 20, 2016)

I would start by getting an assay on your concentrated material. Throwing it into acid before you know what you have is a recipe for disaster. Ask Todd in Tucson, if he's still alive. See Caution new members!.

Dave


----------



## colorlog (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes but here i cant found an assay, where i can buy one from an international market platform?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 21, 2016)

To be honest if it was easy to recover the original miners would have done so even if it was 100 years ago.
I suspect your estimates of 20 grams a ton may be optimistic and were it me I would follow Daves advice and get an assay done to make sure all the hard work is going to be worth the effort and again as Dave pointed out ores can have some very toxic elements in their make up.


----------



## kernels (Jul 21, 2016)

nickvc said:


> To be honest if it was easy to recover the original miners would have done so even if it was 100 years ago.
> I suspect your estimates of 20 grams a ton may be optimistic and were it me I would follow Daves advice and get an assay done to make sure all the hard work is going to be worth the effort and again as Dave pointed out ores can have some very toxic elements in their make up.



20g per ton would be realistic, his estimates are 2g Au and 20g Ag per 100kg ! I can't see how any miner would leave that behind.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 21, 2016)

Depending on how long ago this site was mined and what technology was used it maybe possible for the OP's claims to be true, however proper sampling and assay should still rule the day. 

The OP lists his country of origin as Ro. This is quite ambiguous to say the least. Maybe if we know with a little more detail how the material was processed, and when and in what country we would be able to provide more answers.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 21, 2016)

Would it be a wise investment to have test kit's to check safety before processing any material ,even just gravity separation.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sensafe-Boriss-Mercury-Check-Water-Test-Strips-Kit-x-50-/281663513012?hash=item41947421b4:gOoAAOSwPhdVLm0b
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cyanide-Test-Kit-for-Water-Presence-Absence-0-1-700-ppm-2-Tests-/271689067547?hash=item3f41ee2c1b:g:NQEAAOSwLnBXV4GF
I only ask as the spoil heap's, in fact much of the aria around most of the old Gold Mine working in Devon are so heavily contaminated that the public are bared from entry entirely.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 22, 2016)

In the section on prospecting is a sticky at the top of the page with very good info on making small in the field tests for various materials. Been very useful to me.


----------

